# 2nd Edition Tyranids



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

Back when I was in highschool (about five years ago) I ran a D&D 3.5ed campaign (the best edition of them all). A player of mine brought over a box of miniatures his dad had, so we could represent monsters in the game. Once I opened the box to have a look at the model he brought I thought "these are the dumbest looking things I have ever seen. I mean what the hell are these things?" Long story short we used them one time, but my friend left the box over at my house.....for months....then years. I no longer know my friend anymore because I forgot his last name. About a week ago I was at my moms house and she said she had a bunch of little models that I had left. So I took a look at them and this is what I found.




The whole spread



Pewter Hormogaunts



Genestealer Hybrids



Biovore (pewter)



I am not for sure what these are, the closest thing I can find is they might be Genesteal Magus or a completely different game. Any ideas? 



Termagaunts 



Ripper Swarm (pewter)



Spore mine



Warrior (pewter)



Genestealers



Hive Tyrant



Lictor



Carnifex Screamer (sitting on his ass lol)



Zoanthrope



Gargoyle



Malefactor

Turns out, before I was even playing Warhammer 40k, I had (what I believe to be) a 2nd edition Tyranid Army with very few broken model (easy fix). Needless to say I was surprised. I am currently an Imperial Guard player with a TON of models (check out my unupdated project log "Imperial Guard Army"). So that is my story. Now I have two options now. 

1. Get the paint off them and sell them.
2. Get the paint off them, repaint them, rebase them, and run them as a 5th edition army.

So my question is, what do you all think I should do and how much do you think they are worth?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

RESTORE THEM TO THEIR FORMER GLORY!!!!
The emperor demands veteran opponents so that the worth and mettle of his loyal subjects may be tested. 
And these are pretty veteran. 

I think you are right about that unknown being a magus, they might both be cultists of some type.

Edit:
The one with no arms is a hybrid (number 7)








The other is a rogue trader era magus
Here


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm, maybe as a full army, 20 to 30 UK Pounds?
See is I had a find like that I would maybe keep the bigish stuff, paint it up as display models cause it is just fun to paint nids and to have older models in your collection. Thinking off it...... A couple of months ago I sold a old battle box of nids and now I completely got back into them so I wish I still had them now ....so I would probably keep the stuff and paint it up as an army to play with or maube just for display....... Gosh I am rambling..... guess I had a hard day at work....

Let us know what you decide to do....

TheMissus


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, the memories, such pretty miniatures!
Sure, they are wonky and odd compared to the newer products - but they have so much character it's just oozing!

You should keep them and restore them!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the others. Strip the paint, and repaint them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I say restore. 

The Malefactor is awesome, I haven't seen the 40K scale one for ages, hope you paint it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, that's a heck of a find!

Restoring is probably the best way to go.

Any of the old Armorcast Tyranid stuff sells well on ebay. I was watching a few chaos and tyranid things for sentimental value, to see how they fared. They all did better than 60 US dollars. The chaos cauldron of blood/cannon of khorne seem to go for between 40-80. The tyranid stuff: malefactor, exocrine, and haruspex all went for over $70.

Cheers, =)
Kreuger


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude i miss the old nids paint them up and reuse them. also the one hybrid guy came from the old genestealer cult armies.


----------

